# How long do castor oil cramps/diarrhea last?



## Ambivalent Dreams (Jan 6, 2010)

I've heard that a castor oil induction can take 24 hours. But, how long do the intestinal cramps and diarrhea last? Surely not the whole 24 hours?

Edit: Oh, and how long after you take it does all the action start?


----------



## Erin77 (Aug 4, 2010)

I am trying to coax out my (overdue) baby right now and have been trying everything BUT the castor oil, first because I'm vegetarian and second, the diarrhea! I went to the acupuncturist yesterday and had some contractions right on the table, which was inspiring. Going back today but I will be watching this thread in case it comes down to castor oil


----------



## candipooh (Jun 22, 2004)

I took 2 oz of it and two hours later took 2 more. Just a few minutes later my water started to leek and labor started. I had the runs throughout labour but as soon as baby was out I was fine. It all took about 8-9 hours from castor oil to holding baby.
The biggest fear with it is getting dehydrated. Every time you are on the toilet drink 6-8 oz of water.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

took me about an hour to start an the effect were about 30 mins. im use to it though, certain fruits and veggies do the same thing to me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

